# MN Hunting in WMA, not an easy thing



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been hunting in WMA for 35 yrs. In this time frame I have seen farmers put up shooting towers up right next to the WMA. This is not safe and not fair. Not only this but draining their fields into them. I have also found out that it is hard to get access to WMA since land owners are land blocking the WMA's and going to their county court houses and buying up the township roads. I believe this is the DNR"s responsabilty to make sure that this does not happen. What does anyone else think?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wouldn't be the first time the DNR screwed something up. :rollin:

As for the landowner putting up a stand next to the WMA, there is nothing you can do, its their land so they can do what they want. If it really bothers you, go buy some land.


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

It's not about land ownership, it's about having a little common courtesy for those who do not own their own land and safety that most people do not think about. As far is buying land, if I recieved a check from the state and feds maybe I could go buy land but instead of buying land I would spend it on finding a way to stop the shooting towers right on the property lines so everyone can have a good and safe hunt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Big John.....

I understand your frustration. But what is the safety concern with the towers?


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

People in towers shooting over the top of you is very dangerous and this happened last year with my two daughters by having towers right on the property line of Wildlife Management Areas which is where I always hunt but it makes it very difficult when you have to minimize the places you go because of this happening. In my opinion this isn't very safe and it limits our hunting experience, would you think so also? Or do you think its okay for people in towers to shoot over the top of you in these areas?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I understand your frustration Big John. Unfortunately there is really nothing you can do. I know that's a hard pill to swallow, but I wouldn't want to hunt by those towers either. You are right about it being unsafe, there are a bunch of those "tower" type stands just up the road from where I hunt, and the group of guys that use them are notoriously some of the biggest idiots around. They take a lot of running shots and wound a lot of deer. Those running shots are what makes it seem so unsafe to me, all of their stands are right off the road and I am afraid to drive down that stinkin road more of less hunt by them. The only suggestion I have is to try to obtain permission to hunt some private land, you would be surprised how many people own really good chunks of land and don't hunt. Think of the people you know and spread the word you are looking for a place to hunt, I'll bet somebody knows somebody that'll let ya hunt. One more suggestion I have is to start bow hunting, typically those guys in the tower stands are only out the week of gun season, and bowhunting gives you a good 3 months to hunt around them. Just a couple thoughts for ya. Good luck!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hate to break it to you but the towers are legal, so you either need to find a new place to hunt or talk to the people hunting in the towers or find some private land to hunt. Or like I said earlier buy some land.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

WMAs are open to the public and if a landowner chooses to put up a stand overlooking one from his private property, I guess I can't see the problem. He would be fully within his rights & the law to post his land and still hunt the WMA. Being able to buy a township road and close it to the public sounds a bit suspect, at least from a rural ND guy's point of view.

I don't see anything about an elevated blind that is inherently unsafe from a shooting standpoint. Safety is ultimately an individual responsibility, so someone who is an unsafe idiot in a tower would be the same unsafe idiot on the ground. I have a lot more respect for someone who hunts from an enclosed tower than I do for the idiot road shooters we have around here. Now that bit is both annoying AND unsafe as they tend to shoot first and worry about things like what is behind the target and posted land second...

I guess my only suggestion would be to buy land you can post & hunt yourself, or get in on a lease.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

big john,

do what i did. i told the people shooting in my direction that i would prosecute them for the reckless discharge of a firearm. just because your stand is on your land doesn't give you the right to shoot wherever you want. guess what happened? they quit shooting toward my direction. as far as buying land. that isn't an option for everyone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

6162rk said:


> that isn't an option for everyone.


If you put your mind to it, it is an option.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > that isn't an option for everyone.
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

blhunter,

do you have any you would like to sell? if so where is it located and how much?

6162rk


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Crickets!

This was discussed before I believe.....how much do you own again?


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

Buying land is not a option for me I have a House payment and car payment"s plus two beutiful teenage daughters that Love sports and hunt and want to go to college do you think that is cheap. my oldest daughter just joined the air force to pay for college and serve our country. so buying land is most deffinately not a option for me I was not born with a silver spoon in my mouth. some peaple love to be in debt not me I work hard not to be. oh plus try and save money for retirement what a joke that is. who as extra money for that plus buy land ok!!!! will my oldest daughter shot a nice nine point buck on sunday 195# on wma.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

big john said:


> Buying land is not a option for me I have a House payment and car payment"s plus two beutiful teenage daughters that Love sports and hunt and want to go to college do you think that is cheap. my oldest daughter just joined the air force to pay for college and serve our country. so buying land is most deffinately not a option for me I was not born with a silver spoon in my mouth. some peaple love to be in debt not me I work hard not to be. oh plus try and save money for retirement what a joke that is. who as extra money for that plus buy land ok!!!! will my oldest daughter shot a nice nine point buck on sunday 195# on wma.


well said! Not everyone can afford land just for hunting. When was the time someone saw a new WPA with all the money from Federal Duck Stamps, let me guess they have to pay for all the WPA czars so no money left to buy public land.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

You're GD right about not everyone being able to buy land, especially around here. I don't even understand how these guys on here say, "just buy some land", most of us don't have an extra 40 grand laying around, and 40 grand wouldn't buy you much anyhow. Where in Mn are you from? If you're around where I'm from I may be able to get you somewhere to hunt. PM me if you'd like


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

deacon said:


> big john said:
> 
> 
> > Buying land is not a option for me I have a House payment and car payment"s plus two beutiful teenage daughters that Love sports and hunt and want to go to college do you think that is cheap. my oldest daughter just joined the air force to pay for college and serve our country. so buying land is most deffinately not a option for me I was not born with a silver spoon in my mouth. some peaple love to be in debt not me I work hard not to be. oh plus try and save money for retirement what a joke that is. who as extra money for that plus buy land ok!!!! will my oldest daughter shot a nice nine point buck on sunday 195# on wma.
> ...


Ah.....they have the money....Land sales must be approved by the County Commisioners and the governor.All recently have been turned down.Farmers want to keep the option of buying or renting in the future.They don't want it taken out of production.So no matter how much money there is........ buying land for the public is a non-starter. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

big john said:


> I have been hunting in WMA for 35 yrs. In this time frame I have seen farmers put up shooting towers up right next to the WMA. This is not safe and not fair. Not only this but draining their fields into them. I have also found out that it is hard to get access to WMA since land owners are land blocking the WMA's and going to their county court houses and buying up the township roads. I believe this is the DNR"s responsabilty to make sure that this does not happen. What does anyone else think?


I am sure it is a frustrating thing to deal with, but I have a couple things to add....

Is it wrong for farmers to put tower stands (or to simply sit there for that matter) along the edge of a WMA on their own property? And if it is, would it be better if they stepped across the fence onto the WMA and sat there? Is it right for you to sit right along the edge of his private land? I would have to say that my first instinct would be to say there should be less chance for dangerous ricochet from a shot taken out of a tower than someone standing on the ground. Its a simple matter of angles. Obviously at long ranges this becomes less of a factor. I guess I'm not really sure if your issue is the tower stands or the fact that they hunt along the edge of the WMA.

As for the township road thing..... if it was a township road, its almost certain that there was only an easement (if anything) granting use of that corridor. You can go out to any rural part of Minnesota and the farmer who owns and farms the SW 1/4 of a section has title to the land up to the section lines along the west and south sides which are "usually" located at or near the centerline of the road (provided there are township roads along these edges, State rds are usually purchased r/w and county roads are probably 50/50 purchased vs. easement depending on county). His property is probably subject to road easements, most likely 33' from the section lines, but more often than not the documents which created these easements were never recorded. The township clerk usually has info regarding declarations of road easements or actions in which the township vacated the road right-of-way.

Maybe this makes no sense, its hard to explain in text.

It is the DNR or FWS's duty to provide access to thier lands, not anyone else. If the farmer is tilling up the access, do some digging. Either he's breaking the law or he's not. If there is not legal access to the WMA there may be a provision for a cartway for access, however I am not sure how that statute applies to a public entity.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

6162rk said:


> blhunter,
> 
> do you have any you would like to sell? if so where is it located and how much?
> 
> 6162rk


No I am not selling any of my land at this point in time.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter,
> ...


 :rollin:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

jonnyr7 said:


> You're GD right about not everyone being able to buy land, especially around here. I don't even understand how these guys on here say, "just buy some land", most of us don't have an extra 40 grand laying around, and 40 grand wouldn't buy you much anyhow. Where in Mn are you from? If you're around where I'm from I may be able to get you somewhere to hunt. PM me if you'd like


Here is the kind of guy we all can agree! :beer: Oh yeah and great offer!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

bl doesn't have any of grandpa's land to sell. He doesn't own any land and is likely still driving daddy's pickup and on daddy's insurance. Someday he will grow up or choke on his silver spoon.


----------

